# Kopi Luwak by Oliveros



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

I did a quick search on puff to see if anybody has been talking about these things but didn't find anything. According to cbid these cigars utilize kopi luwak coffee to create a luxurious smoking experience like no other......

does that mean some cat somewhere shit in this cigar??????? i've heard of dog rockets before but this is insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

LOL! I think they are "inspired by" Kopi Luwak coffee but don't actually contain any in the infusing process. It has been my experience that Oliveros Infused cigars taste very much like they are dipped in some sickly sweet concoction that makes them taste like like rancid Halloween candy. I would probably avoid these at all cost.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I dunno...a nutty flavor, with an undertone of cat shit doesn't sound all that bad, does it? Blech....


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

oh i had no intention of picking them up...i just saw the name and clicked on it cuz thanks to Morgan Freeman we all know what the coffee is and how its made after watching the bucket list.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

you're from texas...you should try it


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I believe the kopi luwak is a coffee berry that has been eaten by a civet. The digestive enzymes work their magic and the whole bean, sans flesh, but with added "flavor" comes out the other end. Expensive and low production.

Sounds like marketing mumbo jumbo to me. The cigar, not the coffee.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> you're from texas...you should try it


Texan's aren't as experimental as Californians. You and your peeps are the ones that like all the flouncy fru fru stuff. You freaks put avocado and sprouts on everything? This should be right up your alley CALI


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Texan's aren't as experimental as Californians. You and your peeps are the ones that like all the flouncy fru fru stuff. You freaks put avocado and sprouts on everything? This should be right up your alley CALI


HAHAHA......hmmmm, dark brown, almost black, fragrant juice from a cats ass.....sounds like diarrhea to me. This Texan will not be experimenting with that one.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

mmmmmmm......tasty!

















is the pic showing yet? cmon Puff!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I saw these and I have to be honest, my first thought was, "Mmmmm... civet sh*t cigars!" Wait... no, that wasn't it at all! uke:


----------

